# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year 2015

## PercyLucid

*The Challenge:*
This year the theme is Greek Mythology! You will be facing Gods, mythical creatures, getting drunk and all the Madness within Greek Mythology! Get some Pegasus' wings if you complete ALL of these before the end of 2015!


*The Rules:*
You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 


*And here are the tasks!*

*War of the Gods* - Long ago, there was supposedly a great battle between the Twelve Titans and the Twelve Olympians on whom would be the rulers of the universe. The Twelve Titans were Kronos, Crius, Coeus, Hyperion, Oceanus, Iapetus, Tethys, Theia, Phoebe, Rhea, Themis, and Mnemosyne. The Twelve Olympians were Zeus, Hera, Poseidon, Demeter, Athena, Apollo, Artemis, Ares, Aphrodite, Hephaestus, Hermes, and Hestia. The battle was ultimately won by the Olympians. The ego-filled beings forgot that there is a higher force in the universe. YOU!!!! Prevent this war from happening with no violence. You may posses one or more of these beings, you may erase their minds, you may put them into oblivion through a wormhole, anything but violence goes! Once this is done, you become the only ruler... no titans and no Olympians! 

*The Nemean Lion* - The Namean Lion was a vicious beast that lived at Nemea. It possessed a magical golden fur that rendered it impervious to any mortal weapon. Find the golden-furred lion and convince it to become your "kitty-cat" pet. Then visit a cat beauty contest and win it!

*The Fairest of All* - During the wedding of Peleus and Thetis, a golden apple inscribed with the words "for the fairest" was thrown by the goddess Eris amongst three other goddesses: Athena, Hera, and Aphrodite. All three goddesses claimed to be the fairest of all, and thus the rightful bearer of the golden apple. Paris, prince of Troy, was charged with the decision on whom would have the golden apple. After many bribes, the competition was eventually won by Aphrodite. You are Paris. Take benefits from said bribes and choose who is the Fairest of All!

*Pegasus* - Pegasus is a legendary winged horse god, born from Medusa. Find Pegasus, ride him to Mount Olympus, and steal Zeus' Master Bolt, then escape.

*God of Wine* - One day, the hero Heracles (also known as Hercules) challenged Dionysus, the god of wine, to a drinking contest and lost. Join this contest and emerge as the victor.

*Pandora's Box* - In Greek mythology, Pandora was the first woman on Earth, created by the gods. One day, she was entrusted by Zeus a magickal box that contained all the evils of the world. She was told by Zeus never to open this box under any circumstance. However, compelled by curiosity, Pandora nevertheless opened the box, and all the evils were released upon the world, save for one: hope. Find Pandora's Box and open it yourself. Describe what happens.

*The Underworld* - The Underworld is ruled by the god Hades. Guarding the entrance of the Underworld is a giant, three headed dog named Cerberus. By any means, travel to the underworld, capture Cerberus alive and convince him to tour you around the Underworld in order to find Tartarus. Describe who or what do you find in there.


*Good luck:*
Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 



Gaea
~Stoic Beauty~
PercyLucid

----------


## imazu

Yay! So excited  ::D:

----------


## Eonnn

Pegasus quest sounds fun!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The Underwoooooooorld.... Oh yes

----------


## KestrelKat

These all sound so amazing!
I didn't even try any of the 2014 ones because I didn't think there was any way I'd be able to complete any of them.  But I'm a lot more confident in my dreams now, and these sound so fun... I can totally make the Nemean Lion task work.  Cats are my thang. 

Looking forward to doing all of these!

----------


## BlairBros

These sound AMAZING! I gotta get back in the loop and try them.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'll be damned if this isn't the best task of the year ever. I'm really gonna try for this.

----------


## Schmaven

War of the Gods sounds like a really fun task.  These are all awesome!

----------


## lucidmats

Drinking Contest here I come?!  ::D:

----------


## Sierra117

hello PercyLucid

Your project is brilliant!
If The Nemean Lion does not crunch on me as a praline, I shall join officially.

When I shall visit you with my fellow Cerberus,
we shall ask you for the continuation of 12 labours of Heraklès of the lucid dream.
(I shall not tell Jupiter that it is you who sent to me to hold up him his lightning).
 ::D:

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, nice changes on some of the tasks.

Hopefully I'll be able to get at least some of these done before mine next college term starts.

----------


## PercyLucid

Now that crazy holidays and birthdays have ended, time to get me working on these fast  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Yay! Finished the Nemean Lion TOTY: Full Dream


*Spoiler* for _TOTY_: 



I start to walk away, then think of the Nemean Lion task and break out in a grin. I stop in my tracks and walk back a few steps to the people. I tell them, "I need the Nemean Lion." The guy says something like "Okay" and they start briskly walking through the racks of clothes. I follow them closely and we reach a door in the wall. It's made of tinted glass and has a sleek steel handle. The guy opens it and we go through. The entire inside of this part is all made of the tinted glass it seems. We go down a very short hall directly into a small, high-ceilinged room. I see a large male lion with a shiny blonde mane standing obediently in the middle of the room. The two people rush up to him and I notice he has a long-ish muzzle and an almost silly overbite. As I approach I say, "There's my lion!" in a "here, kitty kitty" kind of voice. The guy says something to the chick, then turns to me and says, "You take him." The girl hands me a black leash attached to a thick collar around the lion's neck and the lion immediately starts walking towards the door we came in. As I turn to face the same way, he starts running. I run along behind him as we go out of the store into a very large shopping center. It's still night time. We slow down for a second as I look around for a place I'd expect a kitty cat contest to be. My eyes slide over several store signs, then find one dead ahead that's not a sign, but a banner which says "Amphitheater". We run across the empty parking lot and into this building. The lobby is large and made of warm-toned marble. There are several thick, round columns. We blow past these and right into the main room. It's very big, but low-ceilinged. There's a small, rounded stage at the back and behind it is a screen with pretty images moving and shifting. There are stacks of folding chairs against the walls and about 20 people have taken these and seated themselves willy nilly near the stage.

I walk straight up between the people to the stage. There's a group of cats sitting obediently in a row (yeah right lol). I tell my lion in a pet voice, "Go on up there!" and point to a spot behind the other cats. But, a man, a stagehand I suppose, takes my leash and leads my lion back around the people and up to the side of the stage. My lion walks up and sits in the spot I had indicated. He towers powerfully over the other cats. Satisfied, I go and take a seat about 10 feet from the front of the stage, right in the middle.

To my right is Zack. We greet each other in a quiet voice. I look to the left and there's a beanbag chair with my mom in it and my Dad leaning over the back. They both look very young, especially my mom, and she's pregnant with me. She's wearing a big t-shirt with some wording on it and her hair is in pigtails. She's chewing her thumbnail and staring off into nothing, apparently stressed out. My Dad asks her what's wrong and she starts before turning to him and saying, "Nothing." She turns back and continues chewing, now staring at what's going on on stage.

I look forward again and suddenly we're right at the front of the stage. A drawer is popped out of the front of it and there's a cat sitting inside. The drawer closes, taking the cat under the stage, and then the announcer starts talking about the cat and the screen displays pictures of it. After this, a drawer below that one pops out and Zack puts a cat in. The announcer talks about various cats for a while. I'm a little intimidated by this one black and white cat. It has bright blue eyes and a blue beaded necklace that really brings them out.

Finally, all the other cats are gone. I feel like I need to make my lion prettier, so I do a kiss-blowing gesture at him which I believe will enhance his fur. A rippling line passes over him and makes his fur blonder and shinnier. Very quickly the announcer says my lion has won, and the competition is over. There is some applause. There are now tables in front of us, set with food. I know somehow that each food represents a different cat. We're supposed to eat the winner's food first. The food that represents my lion is buttery toast absolutely soaked in honey. It's delicious! I recall actually cutting it with fork and knife and eating the entirety of the two pieces. There are some small bottles of liquor, I think honey whiskey, and I drink almost a whole one, heartily celebrating my win. Zack is still on my right and my Dad and Mom have transformed into Curtis and Zack's wife Nicole. Zack says, "Y'know who makes the best toast ever?" he pauses and he and Curtis both say, "Nicole." We all look at her and she smiles with pride and nods. Zack says, "It's cuz she picks up that good cheese on the way home from work like ____." Missed that last bit. We all kinda laugh and nod. I'm feeling pretty drunk physically, but mentally I'm good.

I get up and start to leave, thinking that I need some more solid confirmation of my win. On the other side of the door to the lobby is the announcer man. He's looking at me and kinda has a sour face on, like he also entered the contest and is a sore loser. As I approach he wordlessly hands me a small blue ribbon. I look closely at it and at the bottom, in small silver print, it says, "1st $100k". I dance around the lobby with my hands over my head like, "One hundred thousand dollars, [email protected]#K YEAH!!!" I stop and decide to wake up. I do my "pushing through layers" thing or whatever and I'm in bed. I do my nose RC to make sure, and yup, sure am.

----------


## LouaiB

I don't think I'm good enough yet, but meh, I got the whole year, sooo....

----------


## KestrelKat

LouaiB don't think you're not good enough!  keep trying!

----------


## LouaiB

> LouaiB don't think you're not good enough!  keep trying!



Thnx man! (Errrrrr.....I mean, woman, lol).
I still don't have much long and aware dreams, and it still feels somewhat like a distant memory (though dream recall training solves that, but it takes years of training recall to reach a nice "I was just there!" memories often(stupid DJ laziness desease!)

I'm planning on doing "The Fairest of All" task first, and I insist on making those gods in anime form lol.
I just finished SAO season 1, and these tasks seem like missions and the first to win them beats the game. Not exactly like SAO but watching these shows gets me excited for our TOTY game!!

----------


## LDman

I think while attempting these tasks I'll accidently do a lot more crazy stuff than needed. xD

----------


## imazu

Failed attempt at the Pegasus TOTY: Full Dream


*Spoiler* for _Le Taske_: 



Then it hits me, Pegasus TOTY! I think and say, "Pegasus! I need Pegasus!" I look up as I say this and notice I'm standing at the edge of the road in front of the store and there's a suburb around me. The immediate area is a group of public buildings and beyond these are nice houses with big trees in their yards which tower over all the buildings. The tallest buildings are maybe four stories high. There are many DCs walking the sidewalks and several cars moving along the road and waiting at a stoplight on the corner. I walk forward out into the street, then begin to float. I say, "Winged horse, that's what I need."

I look up and there's a Pegasus standing on top of a building, and he already has a rider! This Pegasus has a paint coat pattern and on his back sits a benevolent Indian chief. He wears no shirt, just those light-looking skin pants, moccasins, lots of fur and bead jewelry, and a big headdress. As I first gaze upon them, the Pegasus slightly rears its front legs and flares its wings. I float up towards these two and end up above them by about 10 feet. The Indian man waves to me and I say something about getting on the Pegasus. Suddenly there's a long saddle on its back and the Indian man is scooting forward so I can sit behind him. There's a small boy sitting there now, too. He's scooting to the back of the saddle. I sit between them and we start off. I almost lose myself immediately.

We're flying through some sort of abstract world filled with quartz crystals in various forms. They're hanging every which way in the space, some of them on leather straps, some of them gathered in floating bowls, some of them scattered on the pages of a half-seen book. Ribbons and curtains seem to dangle from above. We push slowly through these things and I tell myself not to lose it. I struggle to recall where we're supposed to be going, then I remember, "Mount Olympus!" I only think it that once though, because things get even shakier and I don't have the presence of mind to stabilize the scene. It starts to feel like we're passing through different worlds like rooms, but instead of going through a door, we phase through a sort of force field-like thing. It feels really intense when we do, and I start to say comforting things to the Indian child, like, "We're all going to be okay, don't worry, everything's fine."

The images get kind of scary for a bit and I feel weirdly psychotic. I actually coax out some of these images, willing them to show themselves to me at their worst. At one point there is a grey, screaming face in front of me and I'm shooting its terrifying vibe right back at it by immitating the way it looks. Neither of us are actually screaming, but there's a scary sound going on. I think I woke from this state.

----------


## KestrelKat

So if we summon Pegasus and end up getting THIS Pegasus, can we still ride him to Mount Olympus, steal Zeus's bolt and escape?  Would that still count?


(knowing the way my brain can interpret my needs, this may actually happen)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So if we summon Pegasus and end up getting THIS Pegasus, can we still ride him to Mount Olympus, steal Zeus's bolt and escape?  Would that still count?
> 
> 
> (knowing the way my brain can interpret my needs, this may actually happen)



Haha NO

----------


## KestrelKat

Damn.  I'll have to make sure I'm very specific with my visualization/summoning...

----------


## PercyLucid

> So if we summon Pegasus and end up getting THIS Pegasus, can we still ride him to Mount Olympus, steal Zeus's bolt and escape?  Would that still count?
> 
> 
> (knowing the way my brain can interpret my needs, this may actually happen)



*Engaging Laugh:* Ha - ha - ha - ha - ha...
*Deactivating Laugh*

Errr... nope  :smiley:  As it is well specified "Pegasus is a legendary winged horse god, born from Medusa."  :tongue2:  Has to be an actual pegasus hehe.

----------


## imazu

Had another try at the Pegasus TOTY. Whole dream was pretty unstable, but control was doing okay. If only stuff would just stay put! Lol. My computer crashed the other day and I'm now using my Xbox for internet access so I can't copy and paste anything. I'm gonna have to just post a plain-ol link

Full Dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/blob...cy-feet-63665/

----------


## PercyLucid

One down!

*God of Wine*
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...contest-63743/

----------


## PercyLucid

Failed *twice* the Pandora's Box task.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-hahaha-63780/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ins-box-63779/

----------


## Xanous

I've decided to go for these. I made a good effort at the Pegasus task by trying to turn my son. I only got the front part of him. It's pretty funny now that I think about it.





> ...It's rainy outside and looks like early dawn. I walk into the street and remember that I was going to go for the Pegasus TOTY. I call out for Pegasus and look around expectantly. Nothing shows up so I turn around to think about something else. I see my son has been trailing behind me and I get an idea. I say, "R, be Pegasus." as I hop on his back. He's on all fours but nothing is happening. I feel bad at this sight, so I stand up and take a less rushed approach. I say, "R, turn now into Pegasus." I watch as he quickly morphs into only the front half of a white stallion. He's just a horse head with front legs. This is a horrible sight and look away for a quick second. This was a bad idea because when I turn back to look, he has vanished. I spin around trying to see if he walked around me, but he is nowhere to be found. I quietly whisper, "Shit." I decide to forget about it the whole thing as I look at the colorful dawn in on the horizon just above the trees. I decide to fly without much thought and I zoom toward the sunrise at an amazing speed. I can hear the wind rushing in my ears as the dream collapses...



full dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...pegasus-64171/

----------


## proctree

These tasks are amazing but honestly I don't think I'll be able to do most of them. My dreams _love_ violence. I've been attacked in a candy shop by an army of magic roaches for god's sake. Last time I met Ares in a dream he tried to kill me and ended up impaling himself. I guess it doesn't help that my go-to solution when someone doesn't do what I asked them to is to kill them, so that War of the Gods task.. so close yet so far away.

----------


## Gaea

> War of the Gods - Long ago, there was supposedly a great battle between the Twelve Titans and the Twelve Olympians on whom would be the rulers of the universe. The Twelve Titans were Kronos, Crius, Coeus, Hyperion, Oceanus, Iapetus, Tethys, Theia, Phoebe, Rhea, Themis, and Mnemosyne. The Twelve Olympians were Zeus, Hera, Poseidon, Demeter, Athena, Apollo, Artemis, Ares, Aphrodite, Hephaestus, Hermes, and Hestia. The battle was ultimately won by the Olympians. The ego-filled beings forgot that there is a higher force in the universe. YOU!!!! Prevent this war from happening with no violence. You may posses one or more of these beings, you may erase their minds, you may put them into oblivion through a wormhole, anything but violence goes! Once this is done, you become the only ruler... no titans and no Olympians!



Technically as Gaea, I am the person that gave birth* to them. Of course they forgot, idiots. I wonder how well nukes work against them. *puts on earthy gloves and gets to work*

*(technically impossible because I'm a guy but just stick with the irony)

Wait...no violence? I guess I'll throw them into Tartarus instead, then they don't forget again!

----------


## lucidmats

Amazing tasks, since I really love Greek Mythology!
Hopefully I'll back on track soon enough to complete all of them before 2016  :smiley:  
Good luck everybody!

----------


## Gaea

I did one of the ToTY tasks!

So happy! 6 more to go!!


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 



*W.I.L.D. Attempt #4 ~ Since 4 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) God Of Wine & Extra Adventure Dream*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*


*Backstory:*
At this point in time, I have already woken up many times. In waking life, my physical body was so hungry I had to quit the first dream, and do the God of Wine ToTY quickly. 
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
I wake up from my bed, and as usual my brain doesn't start any dreams during REM Antonia, lazy brain. I knew it was a lucid dream, so I jumped out of my 2-story bunk bed to the carpet from the second story of my bunk. I looked outside my window. I saw the bright, warm sun glowing in my eyes. It was surrounded by a blue, clear sky with few, tiny clouds. I _melted_ ( went through ) through the window. I floated for a few seconds, and opened a portal into a forest. I looked at the great, dark green wilderness around me. All I wanted was to have a great adventure, and journey across many lands in one world. While I was thinking about that, I slashed by a sword through my arm. I noticed a dark figure in front of me, and as I started to grab my long sword out of a scabbard, and raised in front of me. I wanted to keep going on this adventure, but I am really hungry in real life, so I decided to save my progress in this dream, and do one of the ToTY Tasks. I opened up a white menu out of nowhere, and I pressed "Save progress" with a saving disk next to it. I closed my eyes.

Dream Shift.

I opened my eyes, and I saw Dionysus in front of me across a long, wooden table covered with a white cloth. Many people were around us watching us. Dionysus, the wine god, challenge me to a drinking contest. I chuckled, and I agreed. I decided to cheat, because it wasn't specified whether we were allowed to cheat or not. I took my first glass and drank it. I cheated by putting a portal in my mouth, so I didn't technically drink it. However after many drinks, I started to feel drunk and dizzy. I didn't how that was possible. I could see Dionysus also as drunk as me. I thought, "What kind of wine is this?" It was a contest made by a Greek God, so he probably setup anti-cheating measures. I decided to keep going on. As I drank more and more, I started to feel dizzier and dizzier. I blacked out, but I keep going even when I was blacked out. I had to beat him. When I finally regained conscious, I saw Dionysus smiling at me. I didn't know whether I won or lost. I still very lightheaded. Dionysus says that I won, but I was still drinking. Our contest lasted a few days, and during the late night, there would be the most audience watching, and the fewest in the morning. When I woke up, it was early morning, and Dionysus says I won him by a few hours, and laughed because I drank 304 more cups after I had legally won already. When he woke from his black-out, he was watching me drink more and more. We both agreed that I had won, and that he is willing to challenge me again. I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.

I woke up, and went to the kitchen to get a drink and something to eat. I took out orange juice and poured it in my glass. I swore that if it tasted like wine, I would hate myself for doing that challenge first. Luckily, it tasted fine, and I continued with my daily routine.







*Spoiler* for _God of Wine - Everything ToTY Relevant_: 




*Backstory:*
At this point in time, I have already woken up many times. In waking life, my physical body was so hungry I had to quit the first dream, and do the God of Wine ToTY quickly. 
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
I opened my eyes, and I saw Dionysus in front of me across a long, wooden table covered with a white cloth. Many people were around us watching us. Dionysus, the wine god, challenge me to a drinking contest. I chuckled, and I agreed. I decided to cheat, because it wasn't specified whether we were allowed to cheat or not. I took my first glass and drank it. I cheated by putting a portal in my mouth, so I didn't technically drink it. However after many drinks, I started to feel drunk and dizzy. I didn't how that was possible. I could see Dionysus also as drunk as me. I thought, "What kind of wine is this?" It was a contest made by a Greek God, so he probably setup anti-cheating measures. I decided to keep going on. As I drank more and more, I started to feel dizzier and dizzier. I blacked out, but I keep going even when I was blacked out. I had to beat him. When I finally regained conscious, I saw Dionysus smiling at me. I didn't know whether I won or lost. I still very lightheaded. Dionysus says that I won, but I was still drinking. Our contest lasted a few days, and during the late night, there would be the most audience watching, and the fewest in the morning. When I woke up, it was early morning, and Dionysus says I won him by a few hours, and laughed because I drank 304 more cups after I had legally won already. When he woke from his black-out, he was watching me drink more and more. We both agreed that I had won, and that he is willing to challenge me again. I forced myself to wake up.

----------


## Gaea

I did another one, only if you didn't count the last sentence of War Of The Gods. I made peace instead.

If I can do it like this, I would have 5 more tasks to go!! [ Someone answer me, do I have to be the ultimate ruler at the end? I just don't want to kill them  :Sad:  ]


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 




*W.I.L.D. Attempt #5 ~ Since 5 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) War of the Gods & Extra Adventure Dream*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few years to a decade

*Backstory:*
Please note that my dream's interpretation of Greek Mythology may be different from the original.

*Story:*
As usual, I wake up from my room. This time, I woke up at night / close to dawn, and different from my other lucid dreams a few days ago. I climbed out of my bed and looked out the window. It was a nice purple, glowing night sky. It had some stars sparkling around it. The city was very quiet except for the freeway near me. I open my bedroom door, and into the almost completely dark corridor, because I'm tired of going through the window and opening a portal. As I walked into the living room, I wanted to do the War of the Gods ToTY, because it seemed the hardest on this list. I decided to put my hand through the mirror as a portal to where I am going to achieve my task. 

I wake up as me, or Gaea (Gaia?). I am the goddess (In Real Life, I'm a guy) and I had hair of trees and branches filled with green and dark green leaves. My face was dark as dry soil, and a tint of green on my chin. I had dark, brown eyes. I decided to start doing the Task of the Year now. I saw Rhea (Cronus' wife) carry baby Zeus secretly away to an island so Cronus won't eat him, too. Zeus was given an education and was hoping to set his brothers and sisters free. One day in the midst of summer, I came to Zeus out of a meadow, and told him a deal. I told Zeus that if I rescued his siblings, he cannot lead a war against Cronus. He agreed, and I opened a portal in Cronus' stomach and brought them next to Zeus. He was grateful for having his siblings back. Then, I decided to brainwash Cronus' greed, and bad intentions. In the next few years, the world got more and more peaceful. Man was created, and lived happily with all the Titans and gods. Cronus and the Olympic gods met each other, and they had not intentions of hurting the other. They became a great family, and Cronus was no longer blinded by power, and even said sorry for his earlier actions. Their entire family was now at peace, and lived happily ever after.

Since I finished the tasks, I got a little less lucid, and almost fell completely asleep.


~ Dream #2 ~
*3% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* A few minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few minutes

*Backstory:*
My favorite mobile game is a game called Geometry Dash.
Geometry Dash Goals: I want to get a Demon-rated custom-made level, with a lot of likes.

*Story:*
I wanted to find a way to beat Cataclysm, one of the hardest levels to beat in Geometry Dash. I was trying out the gravity ball part, and I somehow do it. I get excited about it, and I wanted to implement some of Cataclysm's stuff into my own level. 


~ Dream #3 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* A few minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few hours

*Backstory:*
This dream is a continuation of another dream which can be found here.

*Story:*
I was back at the save progress screen. I resumed the dream, and I started to ready my sword. We both started to run at each other, and when we ran through each other with our swords. His body vaporized in to pieces. I started to head into the swampy forest, and to look for a village or a place of hospitality. I seemed to walked on for hours through this huge forest. At some point, I noticed a house on a wooden surface on top of the water in the forest, and there was a ramp that lead up to the wooden floor. Then, I noticed blood in the water below the wooden floor. It seems to be coming from the house. I quickly went into the house to see what's going on, and there was nothing there. It just seemed like an ordinary, compact house... [View the continued version of this dream here.]

At some point, I noticed that I'm not dreaming anymore, and the dream ended very abruptly.






*Spoiler* for _Everything ToTY Relevant (War of The Gods Task)_: 





~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few years to a decade

*Backstory:*
Please note that my dream's interpretation of Greek Mythology may be different from the original.

*Story:*
As usual, I wake up from my room. This time, I woke up at night / close to dawn, and different from my other lucid dreams a few days ago. I climbed out of my bed and looked out the window. It was a nice purple, glowing night sky. It had some stars sparkling around it. The city was very quiet except for the freeway near me. I open my bedroom door, and into the almost completely dark corridor, because I'm tired of going through the window and opening a portal. As I walked into the living room, I wanted to do the War of the Gods ToTY, because it seemed the hardest on this list. I decided to put my hand through the mirror as a portal to where I am going to achieve my task. 

I wake up as me, or Gaea (Gaia?). I am the goddess (In Real Life, I'm a guy) and I had hair of trees and branches filled with green and dark green leaves. My face was dark as dry soil, and a tint of green on my chin. I had dark, brown eyes. I decided to start doing the Task of the Year now. I saw Rhea (Cronus' wife) carry baby Zeus secretly away to an island so Cronus won't eat him, too. Zeus was given an education and was hoping to set his brothers and sisters free. One day in the midst of summer, I came to Zeus out of a meadow, and told him a deal. I told Zeus that if I rescued his siblings, he cannot lead a war against Cronus. He agreed, and I opened a portal in Cronus' stomach and brought them next to Zeus. He was grateful for having his siblings back. Then, I decided to brainwash Cronus' greed, and bad intentions. In the next few years, the world got more and more peaceful. Man was created, and lived happily with all the Titans and gods. Cronus and the Olympic gods met each other, and they had not intentions of hurting the other. They became a great family, and Cronus was no longer blinded by power, and even said sorry for his earlier actions. Their entire family was now at peace, and lived happily ever after.

Since I finished the tasks, I got a little less lucid, and almost fell completely asleep.

----------


## Lang

Task of the years success Forgive the length of this entry. It was a success though.

----------


## Gaea

If the War of the Gods task was considered finished, I would have 4 more to go!!

I'm so happy!


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream / Everything ToTY related_: 



*W.I.L.D. Attempt #6 ~ Since 5 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) Underworld*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few hours

*Backstory:*
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
I woken up in my bed, and looked outside the window, it was my dream world. It was probably noon there, and no one was in the city, or in my apartment. I open my bedroom door to my vibrantly lit hallway. I wanted to explore my dream's apartment building, so I opened the door outside my apartment, and thought about going to do one of the ToTY tasks. I decided Underworld was the best decision for me since I didn't know whether War of the Gods was consider completed or not. I went to the elevator and clicked the button for down. This elevator would bring me to the underworld. 

When the elevator arrived, there were many dark spirits wear black inside the elevator already. I noticed a new button on the elevator, it was a letter U, and I guess that meant underworld. I clicked on it and later I arrived in the underworld in front of Cerberus, and I decided to take him to-go. I shrank Cerberus and made him  friendly, and put him into a small metal cage. I decided to explore the underworld a little bit. I took Cerberus with me around the underworld, and later, to a tree that has sap that when touched, makes a person forget everything, so they can be reborn. Then I went into the lava and explored a little more of the Underworld. I found evil spirits, and many were on one island. Later, I visited Hades and he got really mad at me for invading his home. He was huge and about 50 times bigger than me. He grabbed me with his bigger hands, but I escaped and told him, " I have some business in Tartarus, I will battle you later." I vanished though a portal, and was very close to the entrance to Tartarus. It was about one soccer field away from me, across pits of lava, and stalactites that hung from the ceiling of the cave I was in. The entrance of Tartarus looked like a demon with rock teeth that opened when you got close. It wasn't alive but it was cool. I asked Cerberus if this was it, and in his mind he said, "Yes." I walked into Tartarus, leaving him behind.

I had to go down black, dark steps surrounded by a glowing red, and when I reached the bottom, it was a black liquid that engulf the place. There were many stalactites that were hanging from the ceiling all the way to the deepest part of the black liquid. I noticed there were many pieces of Cronus shattered around the area. I went into the dark liquid, and after a few steps, it already waist deep. I got blurry, and confused. After a few minutes, I finally found a way out of the liquid, and back onto the stairs. I walked up and decided to explore other areas of the Underworld.

I visited the Elysium, and it was pretty peaceful, and a fake sun was on top of one of the villages in the Elysium. There were regular houses like the modern day that also had a big lawns. I decided it's time to re-visit Hades and have that battle.

I entered Hades Palace, and he said, "How dare you enter this place again? I shall punish you!"
As he was going for me, I quickly slashed my sword as him. He fell, and became a smaller form than his giant form. I saw him leak ichor, god's blood, and I finally decided to heal him and leave the area. I healed him, then I left the Underworld.  I also brought his three-headed dog, back to where he was supposed to be. I decided to keep him friendly, though. I decided that I was done with the task, so I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.

Remember to comment your thoughts (if you want to)!

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Pegasus TOTY_: 



My dream all started in my room on a warm clear summer night. I recall thinking that it was very hot in my room.  Usually, in real life, I have a window fan in my window but, in this dream it wasn't in there.  This is when I thought to myself, "Humm, I must be dreaming. I know that before I went to bed I had put my window fan in my window. This is when I decided to go outside and I remember that I wanted to do one of my "Task of the Year" thing.  The weather outside was clear but, there was no moon insight. It was warm and little muggy.
   All of sudden, I seen this strange light that moved a crossed the sky, North to South- East and then it stopped in the middle of the field. This is when I saw there, a winged horse, Pegasus grazing in my field along with a invisible Cloak appeared out of nowhere. I remember thinking, "Hey! I can use this cloak!"  

The Pegasus himself, was glowing white with flames as it's mane and Tail. His eyes looked like they where made of diamonds. I was at aw. Even for a dream it was amazing. As I veered closer to this magnificent beast, I was reminisce of my childhood fantasies. The moon illuminated the night sky. 
Zusus's trusty stead, somewhat surprising he was tranquil to what I had expected. It was like he knew me.  I recall that all of the sudden, my clothes changed to ancient Greek attire. It was made with silk and it was brightly colored and decorated with elaborate designs that folded over along the upper edge so that the over fold (apoptygma) would reach to my waist.  I remember that it was secured at the waist with a golden belt. 
Next thing I knew, I leaped on to this creature.  He rared up like a  Wild Stallion and we took off in the night.   Despite of his mane was made of fire, I held on tight.  I was like Lady Godiva riding on bare back..   I remember the feeling of the wind through my hair and the determination to go and find Zusus's Master Lightning Bolt..

Anyways, arriving at Mount Olympus where I snuck into the Zusus's castle. The ancient greek castle was a castle of kings of kings. I remember the whole Greek city was made of Pure gold. To be honest, it was hard to describe but, it was something no humans have ever seen before. It was just magnificent.   I can smell  of Greek food. I love that smell!
I think that Zusus was on vacation because this was too easy. At first, I didn't know that the cloak was going to work because sometimes even in lucid dreaming you can fail to make the magic happen.  To make sure the cloak was going to work, I put the cloak on and I walked quickly down the hall and found a large full length mirror on the wall on my left side. Once I got there I stopped and stared at the mirror.. My reflection was not there!! I closed my eyes and opened them again.. My reflection was STILL NOT there!! I was invisible.  At one point, I must of made some kind of sound because the guards yelled, "Who's there!" then they started looking for me. I remember saying rather loudly, "Wait a minute... I forgot! They don't see me?" That's when they turn to the direction of my voice. I remember they all ran past me thinking that I ran down the opposite direction.  I snuck into his master room and stole his Master Bolt. 
The bolt it's self was huge and heavy. I think it was made out of pure gold.  It looked like a massive cluster of lightening bolts with a lots little lightening ladders coming out of the sides. However, if you point it at something you would see a full lightening bolt. This is when I thought, Hey, I can sell this on E-BAY and I can get alot of money for it!  :tongue2:   This is when I jump back on Pegasus and we flew out of Mount Olympus and I used the master bolt. Of course I woke up because in real life it was storming outside.  What a lightening show.

----------


## NyxCC

> Sorry to Double post!



^^ If you want to update a post and the edit button is still working, you can add new info with the edit. If several days have passed and you can no longer edit and you're updating like you are now (OK), rather than purposefully bumping the thread or posting right away after the previous post, then it's not double posting to be persecuted. 

And congrats!!!  ::goodjob:: 



Here are my completions so far:

The Nemean Lion

Goddess of Wine

----------


## Lang

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...n-dream-65862/

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...pegasus-65843/

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...erworld-65845/

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...ras-box-65847/

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...est-all-65852/

----------


## Gaea

Dane! Dene! Dine! Done! Dune!

War of The Gods

*Spoiler* for _War of The Gods_: 



*W.I.L.D. Attempt #5 ~ Since 5 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) War of the Gods & Extra Adventure Dream*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few years to a decade

*Backstory:*
Please note that my dream's interpretation of Greek Mythology may be different from the original.

*Story:*
As usual, I wake up from my room. This time, I woke up at night / close to dawn, and different from my other lucid dreams a few days ago. I climbed out of my bed and looked out the window. It was a nice purple, glowing night sky. It had some stars sparkling around it. The city was very quiet except for the freeway near me. I open my bedroom door, and into the almost completely dark corridor, because I'm tired of going through the window and opening a portal. As I walked into the living room, I wanted to do the War of the Gods ToTY, because it seemed the hardest on this list. I decided to put my hand through the mirror as a portal to where I am going to achieve my task. 

I wake up as me, or Gaea (Gaia?). I am the goddess (In Real Life, I'm a guy) and I had hair of trees and branches filled with green and dark green leaves. My face was dark as dry soil, and a tint of green on my chin. I had dark, brown eyes. I decided to start doing the Task of the Year now. I saw Rhea (Cronus' wife) carry baby Zeus secretly away to an island so Cronus won't eat him, too. Zeus was given an education and was hoping to set his brothers and sisters free. One day in the midst of summer, I came to Zeus out of a meadow, and told him a deal. I told Zeus that if I rescued his siblings, he cannot lead a war against Cronus. He agreed, and I opened a portal in Cronus' stomach and brought them next to Zeus. He was grateful for having his siblings back. Then, I decided to brainwash Cronus' greed, and bad intentions. In the next few years, the world got more and more peaceful. Man was created, and lived happily with all the Titans and gods. Cronus and the Olympic gods met each other, and they had not intentions of hurting the other. They became a great family, and Cronus was no longer blinded by power, and even said sorry for his earlier actions. Their entire family was now at peace, and lived happily ever after.

Since I finished the tasks, I got a little less lucid, and almost fell completely asleep.




The Nemean Lion

*Spoiler* for _The Nemean Lion_: 



~ Dream #2 ~
*60% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around thirty minutes

*Backstory:*
No Backstory Needed.

*Story:*
I decided to go directly finish my task. I found the Nemean Lion and it was very fierce and mean when I met it. I decided to make it into my pet. So I shrank the huge lion into a cute, adorable cat. I also asked Aphrodite to make it as cute as possible, and as lovable as possible. I went to a kitty cat contest, and all the other ugly cats lost against mine. We won first place, but I don't think I fixed the deadly, golden fur problem, yet. Anyways we won, and we both became good friends.

Dream End.




The Fairest of All

*Spoiler* for _The Fairest of All_: 



~ Dream #3 ~
*60% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* About a few years

*Backstory:*
No Backstory Needed.

*Story:*
I was Paris, but here's a twist: I'm the Paris of the modern world. I didn't live in the old times, and there were still Greek Gods (i.e. like the Percy Jackson Series). I had to choose one of the Greek Gods for being the fairest, and I chose Athena because I wanted to be a smart person. In the dream, I went to Harvard, and many places. I was smart and I became what I wanted to be, and I know more than the people around me. It was a thrilling experience. I didn't get anymore detail other than that.  :Sad: 

Dream End.




Pegasus

*Spoiler* for _Pegasus_: 



~ Dream #4 ~
*90% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around a few hours

*Backstory:*
Dream Background: I was on a battleship / ship training for element controlling.
Well, this one happened today, so I know it's a WILD, because I just woke up a few minutes ago naturally. 

*Story:*
(more stuff in full dream)...

As I reached the end of the corridor, he closed his door, and I noticed the rainy, cloudy weather outside. I also saw a Pegasus outside the door, and I climbed on it, and asked it to take me to Mount Olympus! Except, we were in the middle of the ocean. I opened a portal to Mount Olympus instead. When Pegasus landed through the portal and we reached Zeus's Throne, we see his Master Lightning Bolt just lying there for free. So, I decided I'll get it and tip-toe away.  I climbed onto Pegasus again and we flew all the way to a far away Island. I relaxed on this island, and I have finally escaped from Zeus without him knowing, I was in a 5-star hotel's beach asking a servant for a tropical drink for me and Pegasus. We both drank it and felt accomplished. The dream soon faded away.

Dream End.




God of Wine

*Spoiler* for _God of Wine_: 



*W.I.L.D. Attempt #4 ~ Since 4 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) God Of Wine & Extra Adventure Dream*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*



*Approximate Real Life Time:* A few minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few days

*Backstory:*
At this point in time, I have already woken up many times. In waking life, my physical body was so hungry I had to quit the first dream, and do the God of Wine ToTY quickly. 
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
I wake up from my bed, and as usual my brain doesn't start any dreams during REM Antonia, lazy brain. I knew it was a lucid dream, so I jumped out of my 2-story bunk bed to the carpet from the second story of my bunk. I looked outside my window. I saw the bright, warm sun glowing in my eyes. It was surrounded by a blue, clear sky with few, tiny clouds. I _melted_ ( went through ) through the window. I floated for a few seconds, and opened a portal into a swampy forest. I looked at the great, dark green wilderness around me, and the low depth of water on the floor of the forest. All I wanted was to have a great adventure, and journey across many lands in one world. While I was thinking about that, I slashed by a sword through my arm. I noticed a dark figure in front of me, and as I started to grab my long sword out of a scabbard, and raised in front of me. I wanted to keep going on this adventure, but I am really hungry in real life, so I decided to save my progress in this dream, and do one of the ToTY Tasks. I opened up a white menu out of nowhere, and I pressed "Save progress" with a saving disk next to it. I closed my eyes. [View the continued version of this dream here.] 

Dream Shift.

I opened my eyes, and I saw Dionysus in front of me across a long, wooden table covered with a white cloth. Many people were around us watching us. Dionysus, the wine god, challenge me to a drinking contest. I chuckled, and I agreed. I decided to cheat, because it wasn't specified whether we were allowed to cheat or not. I took my first glass and drank it. I cheated by putting a portal in my mouth, so I didn't technically drink it. However after many drinks, I started to feel drunk and dizzy. I didn't how that was possible. I could see Dionysus also as drunk as me. I thought, "What kind of wine is this?" It was a contest made by a Greek God, so he probably setup anti-cheating measures. I decided to keep going on. As I drank more and more, I started to feel dizzier and dizzier. I blacked out, but I keep going even when I was blacked out. I had to beat him. When I finally regained conscious, I saw Dionysus smiling at me. I didn't know whether I won or lost. I still very lightheaded. Dionysus says that I won, but I was still drinking. Our contest lasted a few days, and during the late night, there would be the most audience watching, and the fewest in the morning. When I woke up, it was early morning, and Dionysus says I won him by a few hours, and laughed because I drank 304 more cups after I had legally won already. When he woke from his black-out, he was watching me drink more and more. We both agreed that I had won, and that he is willing to challenge me again. I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.

Remember to comment your thoughts (if you want to)!




Pandora's Box

*Spoiler* for _Pandora's Box_: 



~ Dream #1 ~
*40% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around thirty minutes

*Backstory:*
I played Wizard101 when I was little, and I guess one of my favorite Greek Mythology houses in that game appeared as the setting.

*Story:*
I used a portal to get into Pandora's room, and she was there. (I was on the ceiling) Well, it's going to be awkward taking it from her. Oh well. I took it from her using the force even though she said, "No!" a few times. I took it from her, and went back through my portal into that beautiful setting I described in the Backstory section. Then I placed down a small Greek Column Pedestal, and carefully placed Pandora's box on it. I got a new net from out of nowhere, and I decided that it would be useful to catch evil spirits that come out of the box. I placed the net on top of the box, and I opened the box using the force. A lot of evil spirits came out, and all of them were caught in the net, I sealed the net, so nothing can ever come out of it. The last item in the box was hope, and I let it go free into the world.

Dream End.




The Underworld

*Spoiler* for _Underworld_: 



*W.I.L.D. Attempt #6 ~ Since 5 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) Underworld*
~ Dream #1 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* A few hours

*Backstory:*
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
I woken up in my bed, and looked outside the window, it was my dream world. It was probably noon there, and no one was in the city, or in my apartment. I open my bedroom door to my vibrantly lit hallway. I wanted to explore my dream's apartment building, so I opened the door outside my apartment, and thought about going to do one of the ToTY tasks. I decided Underworld was the best decision for me since I didn't know whether War of the Gods was consider completed or not. I went to the elevator and clicked the button for down. This elevator would bring me to the underworld. 

When the elevator arrived, there were many dark spirits wear black inside the elevator already. I noticed a new button on the elevator, it was a letter U, and I guess that meant underworld. I clicked on it and later I arrived in the underworld in front of Cerberus, and I decided to take him to-go. I shrank Cerberus and made him  friendly, and put him into a small metal cage. I decided to explore the underworld a little bit. I took Cerberus with me around the underworld, and later, to a tree that has sap that when touched, makes a person forget everything, so they can be reborn. Then I went into the lava and explored a little more of the Underworld. I found evil spirits, and many were on one island. Later, I visited Hades and he got really mad at me for invading his home. He was huge and about 50 times bigger than me. He grabbed me with his bigger hands, but I escaped and told him, " I have some business in Tartarus, I will battle you later." I vanished though a portal, and was very close to the entrance to Tartarus. It was about one soccer field away from me, across pits of lava, and stalactites that hung from the ceiling of the cave I was in. The entrance of Tartarus looked like a demon with rock teeth that opened when you got close. It wasn't alive but it was cool. I asked Cerberus if this was it, and in his mind he said, "Yes." I walked into Tartarus, leaving him behind.

I had to go down black, dark steps surrounded by a glowing red, and when I reached the bottom, it was a black liquid that engulf the place. There were many stalactites that were hanging from the ceiling all the way to the deepest part of the black liquid. I noticed there were many pieces of Cronus shattered around the area. I went into the dark liquid, and after a few steps, it already waist deep. I got blurry, and confused. After a few minutes, I finally found a way out of the liquid, and back onto the stairs. I walked up and decided to explore other areas of the Underworld.

I visited the Elysium, and it was pretty peaceful, and a fake sun was on top of one of the villages in the Elysium. There were regular houses like the modern day that also had a big lawns. I decided it's time to re-visit Hades and have that battle.

I entered Hades Palace, and he said, "How dare you enter this place again? I shall punish you!"
As he was going for me, I quickly slashed my sword as him. He fell, and became a smaller form than his giant form. I saw him leak ichor, god's blood, and I finally decided to heal him and leave the area. I healed him, then I left the Underworld.  I also brought his three-headed dog, back to where he was supposed to be. I decided to keep him friendly, though. I decided that I was done with the task, so I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.

Remember to comment your thoughts (if you want to)!

----------


## Lang

Done for the Task of the Year!



*Spoiler* for _Underworld dream first_: 




I remember in this dream I started out in my drive way of my house and I started to fly  around the drive way. Then I knew that I was in a lucid dream because I literally decided to turned intangible and I traveled downed to the hidden deep in the earth to the kingdom of the dead which was ruled by god Hades. I posed as Hades's wife Persephone.  She was the Queen of the Underworld. 

For most souls, It was rather like being in a miserable dream, full of shadows, ill-lit and desolate, barren of hope; a joyless place where the dead slowly faded into nothingness. It was everything that you would imagine of what hell would look like!

 The Underworld was surrounded by five rivers: the Acheron (river of woe), the Cocytus (river of lamentation), the Phlegethon (river of fire), the Styx (river of unbreakable oath by which the gods took vows), and the Lethe (river of forgetfulness). When I got past the rivers I came a pond a diamond gate who was guarded by Cerberus.  This monster was even the Greek gods would feared.  It or he remind me of the gate keeper and the gate-master in "Ghost busters except it was it was one guard with three heads. It's eyes where red and the body look dark, I remember it stand about 7'feet tall. 


 A minute later,  I tricked the three head dog by throwing him a squeaky toy and some guys leg that I pulled out of my bag that I brought with me. While he playing with a squeaky put him on a leash of great strength and convinced him to take me on a tour in  tour you around the Underworld in order to find Tartarus.   
 I saw my ex boyfriend was there. Some of the DC were  there, who was both a thief and murderer, was condemned for eternity to push a boulder up a hill only to have it roll down at the top. This DC actually looked like someone who killed my niece's friends. She hit them with her car.  Another looked like looked like my ex-friend who stalked people and here she would spend eternity getting stalked by a DC who is a mighty hunter of the underworld. 
Also I also found another DC who spend eternity on a flaming wheel. Even Hitler was there.  I remember hearing soul screaming/ Howling and skeletons where flying, swilling around me. I cringed a bit because this is not for the faint of heart. 

Then, next I remember I was back in my bed but, those images of the lost souls screaming/ Howling and skeletons where flying, swilling around my bed.. Then I woke up.





*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year Nemean Lion dream_: 




Task of the Year Nemean Lion Picture!! 




I dreamt that I was in my woods on my property. This is where I came across a huge Old rotted out tree with a very big whole in it. The whole was big enough so I can fit in with no problem.  This is actually not uncommon here in waking life.  However what happen next is unbelievable.  As I entered the hole I noticed that it was a tunnel to another place and time. At this point I recall thinking that I know that I'm dreaming. I walked through the tunnel to a place that looked like a forest.  This place was dark deep in the woods of Pindus Mountains mixed forests. 

I recall seeing little trolls trying to bite me. They where about 4 feet and 2 inches tall and they had dark blue-green skin and black curly hair. Some of these creatures had beards. They had scary red bitty little eyes. I can recall that they were trying to bite my legs. So, I kicked them. At one point I decided to do a Reality Check just to make sure I was dreaming. This is when I decided to do the TOTY.  I needed to find The Nemean Lion. This didn't take to long because I remember he appeared out of nowhere.  At I approached  this God-like creature, I found myself humming the song from  by The Tokens, "The Lion Sleeps Tonight"  This glorious beast's skin was invulnerable to any weapon, melee or ranged. I remember that he was much larger than a regular lions.
I recall that the task was to kill the Nemean Lion like in the legendary story of Hercules and how he defeated the Nemean Lion. the however, I decided not to kill the beast because since the weapons have no affect this Lion. Instead, I choose to convince him to become me "kitty-cat" pet on my parent's farm. He promise to not eat my animals.  I was a little afraid that he might eat my horses. Anyways, Then decide to bring him to a Felidae cat contest.  Out of all the cats he was them most exotic cat there. So, naturally I won the contest. 

 I recall that I was on the News, being interviewed by ABC News/ Good Morning America. ABC news anchor David Muir clearly knew me well. It was sort of a "Person of the week" report thing.  I remember there were Paparazzi in their cars were moving slowly past us, they were taking pictures of me and rudely screaming at me but, they couldn't get out of the traffic. Fans everywhere screaming and waving at me. I had bodyguards and friends there too. 

This is when I woke up.





*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year! Pandora's Box_: 





*Most of this dreams are done in March/ April but, I just typed them up.* 
The dream started with me researching information on Greek Mythology,  I recall that I was very tired and this is when I found myself falling asleep at a table at my old school's library.  Next thing I knew, I was in the ancient city of Athens, the capital of Greece (Αθήνα).  I think it was about 8th century BC.The weather there was sunny with the temperatures in the 22°c.  As I walked down the street of the city I  can recall a market dealer DC trying to talk to me as he kept trying to sell me live chickens but, I didn't speak the language and I try to tell him that I didn't have the currency.  I remember that I was surrounded by the sound of the cattle in the marketplace and  I could smell of the fragrances of fresh goods. I recall seeing the architecture was beautiful. This is when I noticed a talking blueberry bush... I thoughts strange, a talking blueberry bush? I actually wonder to myself, does this bush sing too??  I did a quick RC with my hands just to make sure.  Held them close to my face and studied every little line in the fingers and my hands. They were slightly distorted. Once I did my RC and  Stabilized the dream, I wanted to take this opportunity to try to do my Task of the Year.  This is when I turn the blueberry bush into a  Ονοκένταυροι. He resembled my boyfriend. A Ονοκένταυροι is a half man and half donkey creature name Jack. This Dream character told me he was going to help me find the Pandora's box. It looked like an young version of Alfred Molina. As I set out to find Pandora's box are recall that the mischievous creature said it somewhere in the Maze of Doom and along the way you have to go through three guards. These guards are three gods that protects the Pandora's box. For some reason I needed to get the Pandora box before a Greek DC name Doctor Numis Bulba got his hands on it. Doctor Bulba is a self proclaim genus but, in reality he is a  raving lunatic.  If he got his hands on it, he will use it for pure evil. 

At one point in the dream, I entered the Maze, I remember seeing a deep/ large river that was guarded by a cyclops.  Apparently the only way to get by was to defeat the cyclops.  The creature smelt like a profane combination of decomposing fish / blood/ vomit/ urine and rat or bat guano that just made me feel really nauseous. I put my hand over my mouth and my nose.   I recalled somewhere that there was a invisible potion beyond this nasty beast that I need to bet. I remember taking a speared appeared out of nowhere and speared the Cyclops in the eye. This is when it or he fell across the river and died. 
Then I found the potion and went on down the MAZE. Next I came a pond a behemoth. A behemoth is a muscular monster with four arms, an ape-like face and purple with green polka-dot fur.  It had sharp fangs and sharp claws.  The giant beast had a red snack-like underbelly.  It had piercing black eyes with red pupils. The behemoth had no legs. Instead of legs, it had a snake body.  I recalled that I was floating there in the dream.  It breathed red fire. I know at one point  I summoned a shield out of nowhere to help beat this beast.   I recall using the shield to reflect the flames back to the beast because this is the only way to defeat this creature along with the use of the invisible potion.  Long story short I finally slayed this thing and it disappeared. Next I retrieved the next object. It was a electric bull whip. 

 I moved on to the next task.   I found my self standing at a dead end.  There was a bird like creature grad. I was supposed too defeat a half bird and have woman creature called Herpie. This DC looked like it was have Peacock with a woman's face. I remember that it kept swooping down trying to grab me. I used the whip electricity to shock this beast. I remember that it cried out in pain. Finally, I hit it enough that it turned into stone. All of the sudden, it disappeared. A key and a door appeared in it's place.  I opened the door.  I really kind of felt like Alice in wonderland. 

In the center of the room, sat the Pandora's Box. I remember that I picked it up and studied it. It was a small 5 inch x 10 inches. It was made of gold with demons on sides of it. The led was flat with Gods of Wars, anything that you would see in your imagination on it. I remember hearing voicing saying, "Open me!"  Just then Doctor Bulba appeared out of no where.  He grabbed it out of my hands and said, "I finally found it. Just a little peak won't hurt anyone."  So he opened it. Apparently, Doctor Bulba followed me with the help from the Ονοκένταυροι. Jack betrayed me. 

At first, nothing. But, then there was a small storm that was forming inside of it.  The storm grew and grew until everything went black. This is when I woke up!






*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year The Fairest of All_ : 



Date/Time of Sleep Session: 2015-05-012 11:56 am 
How long to fall asleep: I was busy writing something in my DJ/ Rant. private entry.  So it took longer to go to bed but, when I did go to bed I went right to sleep. 

WBTB: 4:00AM
Time of Awakening: 8:00am
Lucid Goal(s):

My dream took place on a catwalk in somewhere on mount Olympus in Greece.  There was a scene in the dream where there was this mischievous little baby in the dream, who was causing havoc everywhere it went. I remember saying to this red headed demon, "Bad Baby!" It was like the youngster was born from Hades. 

Anyways, From early on I can tell that this was a dream because I looked at my fingers and they briefly turned into snakes. The next thing I recall was that Zeus put me in charge of picking the "Fairest of them all" because apparently Paris the prince of Troy was sick with the flu. Honestly, I never thought he would have the flu.  
The three goddesses vying for the honor were Athena, Hera, and Aphrodite. They all looked all very beautiful in their own ways. Supermodel Linda Evangelista was there too, however in one of my other dreams I had in July of last year, Linda and I didn't get along with each other. We had a cat fight, backstage for a fashion show. She tried to take a swipe at me on the catwalk but, she fell off the staging. She got kicked out of the Chanel Fashion Show. When you have a modeling job, you have to act professional. We just glared at each other in the hallway.  I remember even telling the Goddesses that this is a dream. One of them retorted with. "Of course you are dreaming Sweetie! Everything on Mount Olympus is like a dream! "   I recalled that each goddess offered something of great value as a bribe to make me to name them as the most beautiful.  I took each bribe and I remember one agreed to do my bidding for a year and another Offered Wisdom of War. I remember thinking that might have made the same choice based on looks, but I chosen the beauty goddess Aphrodite for her bribe. She rewarded me by making the most Handsome mortal, Jack of Menelaus, fall in love with me. This is when I abducted him and took to Troy, thereby starting the Trojan War. This is when I woke up.




*Spoiler* for _Pegasus TOTY_: 



My dream all started in my room on a warm clear summer night. I recall thinking that it was very hot in my room.  Usually, in real life, I have a window fan in my window but, in this dream it wasn't in there.  This is when I thought to myself, "Humm, I must be dreaming. I know that before I went to bed I had put my window fan in my window. This is when I decided to go outside and I remember that I wanted to do one of my "Task of the Year" thing.  The weather outside was clear but, there was no moon insight. It was warm and little muggy.
   All of sudden, I seen this strange light that moved a crossed the sky, North to South- East and then it stopped in the middle of the field. This is when I saw there, a winged horse, Pegasus grazing in my field along with a invisible Cloak appeared out of nowhere. I remember thinking, "Hey! I can use this cloak!"  

The Pegasus himself, was glowing white with flames as it's mane and Tail. His eyes looked like they where made of diamonds. I was at aw. Even for a dream it was amazing. As I veered closer to this magnificent beast, I was reminisce of my childhood fantasies. The moon illuminated the night sky. 
Zusus's trusty stead, somewhat surprising he was tranquil to what I had expected. It was like he knew me.  I recall that all of the sudden, my clothes changed to ancient Greek attire. It was made with silk and it was brightly colored and decorated with elaborate designs that folded over along the upper edge so that the over fold (apoptygma) would reach to my waist.  I remember that it was secured at the waist with a golden belt. 
Next thing I knew, I leaped on to this creature.  He rared up like a  Wild Stallion and we took off in the night.   Despite of his mane was made of fire, I held on tight.  I was like Lady Godiva riding on bare back..   I remember the feeling of the wind through my hair and the determination to go and find Zusus's Master Lightning Bolt..

Anyways, arriving at Mount Olympus where I snuck into the Zusus's castle. The ancient greek castle was a castle of kings of kings. I remember the whole Greek city was made of Pure gold. To be honest, it was hard to describe but, it was something no humans have ever seen before. It was just magnificent.   I can smell  of Greek food. I love that smell!
I think that Zusus was on vacation because this was too easy. At first, I didn't know that the cloak was going to work because sometimes even in lucid dreaming you can fail to make the magic happen.  To make sure the cloak was going to work, I put the cloak on and I walked quickly down the hall and found a large full length mirror on the wall on my left side. Once I got there I stopped and stared at the mirror.. My reflection was not there!! I closed my eyes and opened them again.. My reflection was STILL NOT there!! I was invisible.  At one point, I must of made some kind of sound because the guards yelled, "Who's there!" then they started looking for me. I remember saying rather loudly, "Wait a minute... I forgot! They don't see me?" That's when they turn to the direction of my voice. I remember they all ran past me thinking that I ran down the opposite direction.  I snuck into his master room and stole his Master Bolt. 
The bolt it's self was huge and heavy. I think it was made out of pure gold.  It looked like a massive cluster of lightening bolts with a lots little lightening ladders coming out of the sides. However, if you point it at something you would see a full lightening bolt. This is when I thought, Hey, I can sell this on E-BAY and I can get alot of money for it!  :tongue2:   This is when I jump back on Pegasus and we flew out of Mount Olympus and I used the master bolt. Of course I woke up because in real life it was storming outside.  What a lightening show.






*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year-War of the Gods_: 



Woke up and had a drink of water, wrote in my DJ. 
WBTB http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...ar-gods-65899/


I know this sound rather crazy but, my dream actually started as me finding the Mask.. This as you may or may not know is a easy way to be lucid because everyone knows that he is like a Cartoon or at least it is for me. This took place at night. I recall putting the mask on and jumping out my window like in the movie "The mask".  "Look mom!! I'm dreaming." However it didn't take place in Edge City, It took place where I lived. This is where I decide to go in the middle of the road and take a piece a chalk out of my pocket and draw a stairs to Greece so I can try to get my Task of the Year done. I also drew a clock.  All of the sudden the drawings came to life.  There was a whole to Greece in the middle of the road and I took the watch in my hand and turn the hands of time to Ancient Greece. To the time right before the War of the Gods. I remember right before I went into the drawing portal, I was half way in it when I seen a car barreling down at me. This is when I  emerged myself into the drawing.  Then the whole disappeared.  I remember seeing the a car wheel sticking out on the other side of the drawing.

 At one point in the dream, I brainwashed them to convinced the both parties to not fight by saying, "Make peace not warts!!"  Instead of fighting we had a monster mash Toga party. This is when I woke up. 






*Spoiler* for _Task of the YEAR God of Wine_: 



WBTB: 6:00AM
Time of Awakening: 9:00am Day off
Lucid Goal(s):Task of the YEAR God of Wine http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...od-wine-65900/
I remember being doing WILD and first waking in my house and then I do my reality checks by looking at the clock and It said, 11:11 pm. I remember I was looking at the time before I fell asleep and it was 4:00 am. So at this point I had an idea I was dreaming.

The dream was a little hazy. The setting was at Dionysus, the wine god palace. I recall that I was invited to a Greek party. Well, it was more like a Toga party. The  palace itself was huge and a bit Goddie. There was grape vines in his castle. I was dress as a Greek Goddess. At first there weren't that many people there.  I recognized some of my friends who I went to school with was there. My friend Brian was there except he looked like a half man and half horse. Dionysus actually looked like Pluto from Animal House. Of course he yelled, "Toga!! Toga!!"  Athena was there with her owl perched on her arm.  She looked like Karen Allen.  There was one point that I was kissing my boyfriend. He really did look good in a Toga. Then Hercules showed up with his best friend Iolaus along with Megara. Meg looked like some girl that I went to school with. Though she was kind of jealous of me for some reason.  At one point, Hercules challenged us to a drinking contest. However after many drinks, I started to feel drunk and dizzy.  By this time I now saw that the palace was full with spectators. They were watching our ever move.  I could see Dionysus also as drunk as me. I remember thinking if Dionysus was built like actor John Belushi and Hercules is built like Arnold Schwarzenegger then I'm probably going to lose. I decided to keep going on. As I drunk more and more, I started to feel dizzier and dizzier. I blacked out, but I keep going even when I was blacked out. I remember at one point, I think I swallowed a cigarette. They had them in my dream.  I kept reminding myself this is my chance to do my Task of the Year so, I had to beat them. I felt very lightheaded.  Our contest lasted a few days.  Hercules had already lost at this point. I remember yelling at him quote, " YOU'RE A CHOIR BOY COMPARED TO ME!"

Finally! It was early morning, When Dionysus woke from his black-out, he was watching me drink more and more. We both agreed that I had won as he puked the rainbow all over Hercules's girlfriend's clothing. 
This is when I woke up.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats you two! Very impressive!  ::goodjob::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wow, good job

now I have to consult the handbook because it's been a while since anyone got the toty  :tongue2:

----------


## Lang

Thanks! Great job Gaea!  How many people actually completed the TOTY, besides Gaea and I?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Every year TOTY completions are listed in the first post.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been here for over six years and this is my first time doing a task of the year  ::D: 

*Pandora's Box*

My mother and I decided to take a chemistry test at my old highschool. It was really easy, especially since it asked many questions on psychology instead of chemistry. When the test was over, I forgot to get back into the car with mom and realized that I would have to catch a bus home instead. I hadn't been here in forever and didn't know which bus to take. I went inside every bus and they were all so different in the interior. But each one told me that they weren't going anywhere close to where my house was.

I decided to just walk home, even though it would probably take me about five hours. I took out my phone, but saw that my phone screen was really messed up. Great, I would have to stop by a repair shop on the way home too, but I had no idea where one was.

I was still walking home, trying to find a phone repair shop - any! But I was having trouble walking again. I kept flying up into the air, when I just wanted to walk. I thought to myself, this couldn't be a dream, could it? This has been such a shitty day, it would be great if this was a dream. I flew into the air to check - yup. Unless I've gained awesome abilities IRL, I'm definitely dreaming. 

OK - I wasn't going to forget again. Pandora's Box. Where are you?

I flew and zoomed across the dreamscape, with intent that whereever I was flying would lead me there. The landscape turned steampunk/post-apocalyptic. There were giant black towers and the horizon was red. I saw a huge cave system that looked something like the picture below (without the temples, and there was a river flowing through it). The walls of the cave were more smooth like the red caves in Utah.


*
To my left, just as I was about to fly into the red cave with the river, I witnessed something semi-terrifying. There was a giant cliff/mountain thing and carved on it were huge Easter Island faces. 



Seeing giant versions of these faces carved into a mountain side was just really unsettling. 

I continued into the cave. There was a river flowing through it with a really high current. I spotted something in the water...what was that?

I flew towards it and it started shooting arrows at me! Meanie! It seemed to be some kind of steampunk ship, but it kind of reminded me of a dalek. The thing kept shooting arrows at me and I was getting annoyed, but then I remembered that hey...I'm the dreamer here! With a flick of my wrist I capsized the ship. That's what you get, meanies. They kept appearing at different areas of the river cave, but it made me feel more badass each time when I capsized them. 

I flew through the remainder of the red cave river until I found myself at a final pool of water. The pool of water was surrounded on all three sides with steampunk metal walls. On the opposite side that I had come in on, there was a huge metal double door. The door was white with blue insignias. It looked as if it required some kind of ID/fingerprint to get in. 

There were those little steampunk ships floating in the water, so I demanded that they let me in. And the weirdest thing happened. They opened. It was like witnessing a giant clam open. Tons of water fell out and I saw their gooey interior. 

"We don't have hands," they said.  :Picard face palm: 

Fine. I'd have to get creative. I searched the room for vents and found exactly what I was looking for. I crawled through and found myself in a hallway looking similar to this, but narrower and steampunkier (more rusted and orange and red and stuff).



I walked through the hallways, wondering where I was going to find Pandora's Box and/or Pandora. As I turned the corner, I saw a blue female android. She was sitting on a couch. 

"Who are you?" I asked. 

"I am Pandora." 

I surveyed the area, and saw that next to her was a box. It looked like a necklace box. It was deep blue and in gold had a drawing of Zeus. 

"Is that your box?" I asked.

"Yep. Take a look, if you want. Apparently you're not supposed to open it, but I have a billion times and nothing changes."

I picked up the blue cardboard necklace box and carefully opened it. Sitting on a thin layer of cotton was a pink quartz stone. The stone had been chiseled to resemble the face of Zeus. On either side of the stone something else had been carved. I asked Pandora what it was, but she said that she didn't know. The stone had a really sickeningly sweet smell to it. Out of curiosity, I took out the cotton layer from the box as well. Underneath were a bunch of tiny pieces of metal. Some looked like drill bits, others looked like pieces of a necklace. There was one that was crescent moon shaped. 

And then Joe, an old friend of mine, walked in with green hair. Pandora made a snide remark and I woke up.  ::?:

----------


## Lang

Congests!  Keep on going! Good luck!   ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I tried. I tried REAL hard. But I was outsmarted by a DC. 

*Finding Dionysus*

I was at my grandparent's house when I realized I was dreaming as I was again having trouble staying on the ground while walking. I couldn't believe I was dreaming at first. It had been such a LONG day. We had spent the entire day cooking a meal for my grandmother. I was even more horrified upon the realization that I couldn't remember WHEN I had last gone to sleep. I remembered that I had gone to bed last night - but there was no way in high hell that I could STILL possibly be asleep. It had felt like WAY too much time had passed. 

I shrugged my shoulders and decided to find Dionysus for the ToTY. I looked out the window. It was night time outside. I turned around and looked out the window again, expecting Dionysus to be there. Nope. I tried again and a chest of drawers appeared. Also not exactly what I was looking for. I tried looking out the front door. An alligator appeared. NOPE. I hate alligators. I gave up and decided to fly to Dionysus instead. 

I flew across some farm land before seeing people partying on the flattened roof of a silo. There was a farmhouse nearby. I landed on the top of the flattened roof of the silo and asked the party goers if any of them knew where I could find Dionysus. 

Two party goers came up to me claiming that they were Dionysus. 

"Gods can shape shift," I remarked, "so if you are Dionysus prove it to me by shape shifting!" 

One of the guys frowned and solemnly sulked away. The other winked and began shifting into a creepy volcanic creature.

"That's enough!! I get it!!" I yelled out, slightly frightened. He smiled. 

"So what do you want from me, mortal?" Dionysus asked. Dionysus was hot. He had dark skin and a very muscular build. 

"I challenge you to a drinking contest!" I exclaimed. 

"With what? That half empty bottle of wine?" He added, pointing his eyes to the wine bottle I had brought with me from my grandparent's house, "We can do better than that, now." 

I woke up...

*Dionysus's Sex Dungeon*

I DEILD'd back into a dream from the last one. I was standing in the kitchen when I heard my phone vibrate. I checked it - Dionysus had texted me! He told me he was waiting for me in the farmhouse by the silo.

I flew out of the house and looked for the silo and farmhouse. I was ultimately relieved when I found it in its exact same condition as before. Nothing had changed.

I landed on the ground and saw many mythical creatures running about. They were fighting with each other as if they were training for battle. 

After observing all of the creatures, I walked inside the farmhouse and my breath was taken away. Dionysus had a sex dungeon. 

The room was very basic. Wooden planks for walls and hay on the floor. To my immediate right were bottles of vodka. To my immediate left was a tied up girl. There were other people in the room, probably his servants as they seemed to be helping Dionysus. 

This next part might come off as a break in my lucidity - but let me just remind you - Dionysus was _hot_. 

He motioned for me to get on the ground next to the girl. I did as I was told. As he went at it with the other tied up girl, his servants began taking off my clothes and tying me up. Sexual tension was building. As he finished with the other girl, he looked over at me like a piece of steak. He got up and hovered over me. 

"Wait!" I yelled, "we still have to have a drinking contest!!!" 

Dionysus paused for a moment and added SO CHEEKILY, "By the looks of it, I think I've already won." 

OMG. DAMN YOU DIONYSUS. 

I may have gotten to see Dionysus's sexy hot naked body, but I woke up right before anything happened. 

So...I lost against Dionysus in a drinking contest because of my distractability to hot men. But I will find Dionysus again. And I will prevail.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think I'm pretty jealous of your Dinoysus dream Zuke

----------


## KestrelKat

Eventually I will get around to posting my Dionysus and Pegasus dreams... They're both in my journal, I'm just too lazy to post them here lol

----------


## PercyLucid

Not really chasing to complete these, even though I love them, but focus on other stuff.

But its 20 pts worth a pop in the tournament, so I visit Tararus riding cerverus

Night #6: Visiting Tartarus riding Cerverus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, three more!

Pandora´s box (finally)
Night #7: FlyingMan - In order to receive the Pandora Box, you need to say "hannasuka" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Pegasus
Night #8: Frying a city with Dreamer and my Master bolt - My nemean lion won the contest! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Nemean Lion
Night #8: Frying a city with Dreamer and my Master bolt - My nemean lion won the contest! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I forgot that I had God of wine done, so that totals 5 tasks.

To go:
The Fairest of All
War of the Gods

----------


## PercyLucid

One more down... and almost did the last ToTY... in a second lucid, stupid Paris didn´t do anything and I forgot what to do till I woke up.

But I pwned the gods and the titans  ::D:  in the first lucid  ::D: 

Night #11: Frying Zeus and Banishing Kronos ~ Paris task failed. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Paris left to go.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Go Percy,

IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY!

Go Percy!!

----------


## Lang

Way to go! Keep up the great work everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Almost messed up again with the Paris task, but banished him when I realized I HAD TO BE Paris.


ToTY completed  ::D:  All of them.

Dream:

Night #12: Choosing the fairest goddess of all - ToTY completed! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I do not see the ToTY permission group there, could you add me? Also, could you make those rainbow wings that Dreamer had to be the wings for ToTY? Will be kind of poor to have nothing under my name lol.

----------


## KestrelKat

Congrats Percy!  Way to gooo!

----------


## Lang

Yay!! Congrats for completed  All of ToTY.  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

Lol maybe I'm doing this a little late but I'll give them a go anyway  :tongue2:

----------


## Lang

For the ToTY? No that's okay, I think we are just a little early.  ::D:  I say go for it!  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

Yay, First task last night, Stealing Zeus's lightning rod !  ::D: 

*Spoiler* for _Stealing Zeus's Lightning Rod_: 







> I need to steal Zeus's lightning rod. I remember about Pegasus, and how IRL, I thought would be easiest to summon him.
> "Hey how are ya..."I say before turning around..."Pegasus."
> I find no winged horse. I only notice a bright white cat. I try to summon Pegasus a few more times but I only find some kind of bright white animal and equally bright white glasses laying on the floor. 
> "Ok you can stop hiding, I know you're right behind that corner," I shout.
> Finally I find a bright white winged horse... Or small pony, rather.
> _You know what that'll do._
> "Are you ready?" I ask.
> He nods, and I mount him. He is just about as high as my hips. As he takes off I shout, "TO ZEUS!" then "TO ZEUS'S LIGHTNING", and finally "TO ZEUS'S LIGHTNING ROD!"
> 
> ...







I mean it was more of a mugging than anything else does that still count  :tongue2:

----------


## Stintman

I think I know what I'll do for War of the Gods.







 :mwahaha:

----------


## Higat

Finally did another task  :smiley:  
Took me lots of time to even attempt it for some reason  :tongue2: 





> As I rub my hands together I decide that this is where I'll find the God of Wine. I straighten my arms towards the middle of the roof [of the car], the back of my hands against each other, and then I pull them apart. By telekinesis, the roof opens up in a split. Before I jump down In the car, I make sure to say something like "I knew I'd find you there, God of Wine." Sure enough, the god is sitting there on a backseat couch. He has some kind of golden ornaments around his head, kind of like a really big crown. He's also holding a small carafe of what I assume to be wine. Without saying anything, he pours the liquor in a glass and drinks it. So, I take a filled glass out of nowhere and drink it, too. I'm only tasting a very vague, sour hint of wine.As he refills his glass, I mentally suggest: You're feeling drowsy, you're about to pass out!
> He drinks this glass and I just kind of force him to pass out... I just repeated the words "pass out" lots of time, the words felt like I was sending waves of "energy" at him or something.
> I'm satisfied but unsure: do I have to drink one more glass to wine, since I only drank one and he drank two? Just in case, I chug my same glass again which refilled itself at some point.



Next up is Pandora's box  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

_
The Fairest of All - During the wedding of Peleus and Thetis, a golden apple inscribed with the words "for the fairest" was thrown by the goddess Eris amongst three other goddesses: Athena, Hera, and Aphrodite. All three goddesses claimed to be the fairest of all, and thus the rightful bearer of the golden apple. Paris, prince of Troy, was charged with the decision on whom would have the golden apple. After many bribes, the competition was eventually won by Aphrodite. You are Paris. Take benefits from said bribes and choose who is the Fairest of All!_

_I didn't take any bribes, so I don't know if this is complete. I didn't take the bribes because they bored me. My dream self has all those things._  

I am sitting at a wedding table of the gods on Mount Olympus on a grassy mountainside. The table is full of all kinds of food, and there is a huge cake. The bride and groom are dancing to music played by Pan and some wood nymphs. 
I smile and inhale. The air is so pure and fragrant. Smells like wildflowers, wine, and nectarines. 
I pluck a grape the size of a plum off a bunch and pop it in my mouth. The grape bursts, and is full of amazing sweet floral flavor. I crunch the seeds and swallow. My, how real my dream body feels. As I reach for a pomegranate, I notice I have a feline paw. Ah, I guess I must be the god of Nothing. I chuckle to myself. 
Suddenly, a portal opens, and my goddess, Eris appears in terrifying glory. sparks are flying around her, and thunder claps. The music stops, and all look at her. The magical storm disspates, and she blows out her right hand which apparently caught fire. 

"And why was I not invited?"

All are silent. 

"Anyway, here ya go," she says, tossing her wedding gift upon the table. Inscribed on it are the words, "Kallisti! To the prettiest one." 

"Well, thank-" the bride begins to say, but is interrupted by Aphrodite.

"I am obviously the most beautiful goddess in the world, for what is more beautiful than Love herself?"

"Pshaw!" snorts Athena. "Wisdom is more beautiful than flightly love, which causes good men to do evil deeds, and makes women ugly in their jealousy. Wisdom is the mother of peace and justice."

"You silly sad, bitches, I am the Great Mother Bitch!" scream Hera. "I am the prettiest one! I gave birth to everyone and everything!" 

Eris grins at the discord sown.

"Zeus!" shouts Hera, "Who is the prettiest one? Who is the owner of the apple?"

"Well, isn't the apple a wedding present? So, it should go to-"

"Wrong answer!" Hera screams, and throws a large pumpkin at Zeus's head which he narrowly dodges.

"Hmph!" says Athena, let's ask Paris, the God of Nothing. "Come here boy," she beckons to me. Hera and Aphrodite stand next to her.  "Look at us, who is the prettiest?"

Athena is gorgeous with green eyes and coppery curly auburn hair. She has a cute pointy nose, strong yet feminine jaw, and sexy lips. She speaks to me telepathically, and I have a vision of gaining knowledge and wisdom to make myself wealthy, and I have a palace full of gold. 

I look at Hera, and she looks like a naughty MILF. She smirks at me. She has long straight brown hair, dark brown eyes, and full lips. She gives me a vision of conquering my enemies in battle and expanding my kingdom. 

I look at Aphrodite. She has strawberry blond hair, and green-blue eyes, and pouty lips. She gives me a vision of my soulmate being with me. "I already have that!" I think.

I turn to Eris. She has long curly black hair and violet eyes. "Oh, Eris Goddess of Discord, how I love and worship Thee, you are Khaos, you are the Apple and Omega, the Beginning in the End, You are the All-Mother, for out of Khaos, Matter was Born. I take the apple off the table and walk to Eris. I kneel down before her, and offer it to her." 

She grins, picks up the apple. She takes a bite, and like it's a regular apple, and says, "thanks," nonchalantly around a mouthful of apple. She chuckles to herself and steps into the portal. 

The other three goddesses fume at me. I smile and wave at them. "bye, bitches."

"No fair! We didn't know he was a Discordian!"

"HAHA! 23 IN YOUR FACE!" I step through the portal.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am sitting at a wedding feast of the gods, which I apparently rejoined after leaving with Eris. Hera, Aphrodite, and Athena are alternately fuming at me, and ignoring me. I chuckle to myself.
I stand up and walk around. The setting on Mount Olympus is amazing. Wildflowers and majestic tall trees are everywhere.
I see Hercules drunkenly tossing boulders over a cliff, whooping it up. I join him at his side, tossing boulders over. He stops.
"No, Mr. Nothing, this game is called Drunken Boulder Toss. Every time you miss, you have to take a drink."
"Miss what?"
See that mountain? That's out target."
I toss a boulder at a mountain peak which is about two miles away. I make it about 15 or 20 yards out from the cliff.
Hercules laughs and pours wine out of a large barrel into a golden flask for me to drink. I drink deeply. It's amazing. Sweet, fruity, and delicious.
Zeus joins us. He tosses a boulder. It goes sailing into the sky until it's out of sight.
"You have missed, father!" Hercules laughs uproariously. Zeus joins in, and pours himself a drink.
I pick up a boulder and toss it straight up. It lands on my head, bounces off, then rolls off the edge of the cliff. Hercules falls over laughing, and Zeus hands me another drink of godly wine.
Pan walks over to us. He tosses a boulder to Hercules, who catches it. "I missed the mountain," he grins. And puts his face under the wine barrel spigot and pours it into his mouth he drinks the whole barrel.
"Okay... beetchez... firszt, I'mz going to toss one of theses bitchees..."
He picks up a boulder, and tosses it at the mountain. It sails through air, and hits it, making a huge cloud dust and a muffled boom. We all clap and laugh drunkenly.
"Hmm... let me try! That wine works well."
I pour an entire barrel into my mouth also.
I pick up a boulder and lift it above my head, and accidentally toss it backwards. It lands behind me on a steep slope, and rolls down to me. I turn, and the boulder crashes right into me. I get stuck to it, and roll with it down the cliff. It feels like a fun ride. The boulder and I, roll to the bottom, then I fly up and rejoin the other gods on the plateau above. They are laughing uproariously.
"Did I win?"
They laugh harder.
Zeus shouts, "NO!" with a thunder clap, and tosses a boulder at me, which I narrowly dodge.

----------


## flarn2006

This has always confused me: when someone says they completed a task, how can you be sure they're telling the truth? It's not like you can post proof or anything.

----------


## imazu

> This has always confused me: when someone says they completed a task, how can you be sure they're telling the truth? It's not like you can post proof or anything.



It's basically just a trust system I think..

----------


## Daniele

> It's basically just a trust system I think..



I assumed OpheliaBlue infiltrated your mind while you sleep after you post.

----------


## flarn2006

> I assumed OpheliaBlue infiltrated your mind while you sleep after you post.



Knowing this forum, I can't tell whether you're joking or you really think that's possible.

----------


## Hukif

Great, I leave and there start being ToTY/ToTM about battles... wooo. Maybe will give it a try.

----------


## Lang

Good luck, Huskif!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job everybody!!!!

New ToTY coming right now!

 :lock:

----------

